# What Income Tax Return Form do I complete to declare 'Rent a Room' income?



## bluebug33 (15 Oct 2008)

Hi,

I rent a room in my home under the 'rent a room' scheme and now have to declare the income on my tax return. (I have earned less than the minimum €7,620 in 2007 so am not liable to pay tax on this, as I understand it). 

I have never had to file an income tax return form before - I am an average, single PAYE worker, and don't have shares/second property or anything complicated like that.  What is the name /number of the 'income tax return' form?  I have been looking though the Revenue.ie website, but they don't specify the name of the form.  I though it might be Form 11 (22 pages long!)

Does anyone know / can point me to this information on the Revenue website?  Can the form be completed by an average PAYE worker or should I seek professional help?

Any help would be appreciated.
thanks


----------



## Protocol (16 Oct 2008)

Form 12.

I searched www.revenue.ie and found this:

[broken link removed]


----------



## Protocol (16 Oct 2008)

I am a PAYE worker and fill mine out every year.

I also help my father (teacher) every year with his Form 12.

No need for accountants, etc.


----------



## bluebug33 (17 Oct 2008)

Thanks for that!  It looks straightforward enough, so I had better get it submitted.
Thanks again
bluebug


----------



## Guest116 (27 Oct 2008)

So for rent received under the rent a room scheme in 2008, do I need to fill out and send back this form this year or by the end of next year?


----------



## Protocol (27 Oct 2008)

Before end-Oct 2009.


----------



## una (27 Oct 2008)

Hi,

I phoned revenue last week and after explaining that I had no income other than  PAYE and rent which was below the threshold for the rent a room scheme they told me I did not need to fill out a form.

Does anyone know if this is correct. I know a few people have have said they received dodgy information from revenue over the phone.


----------



## Louise (27 Oct 2008)

I believe that you do have to fill out the form, even if no tax is payable as you are under the threshold.


----------



## ClaireM (27 Oct 2008)

Will this "income" be subject to the 1% levy next year?


----------



## davidoco (27 Oct 2008)

una said:


> Hi,
> 
> I phoned revenue last week and after explaining that I had no income other than  PAYE and rent which was below the threshold for the rent a room scheme they told me I did not need to fill out a form.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is correct. I know a few people have have said they received dodgy information from revenue over the phone.



Imagine how much staff they would need to process returns for every PAYE only earner who only had a rent a room income (exempt income).  

When there is no tax due you really could take their word for it.


----------



## DK123 (24 Apr 2014)

*tenents*

Hi There.I rent out 2 rooms to 2 tenents and i am registered for rent a room scheme.Does anyone know if i have to put the names of the tenents on my tax return form.thanks.


----------



## Protocol (24 Apr 2014)

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/forms/form12.pdf


I am looking at the Form 12, and I don't see any space for the tenant's name?


I just see section 16 asking for the amount of income.


Do you see somewhere else on Form 12 that asks for the tenant's name?


----------

